# largest single cichlid i could put in a 2 ft 60 litre tank??



## timmyb22 (Jul 18, 2013)

hey guys,

i bought some general tank supplies online and it came with 2 small tanks one is 20 litres ( 4 gallon) lol pretty useless haha maybe have just babies in there or something lol, and the other is 2ft, 15 Gallons (60 litres),

i was thinking of going with a few shell dweller tangs or one single tang cichlid by himself or perhaps a M/f pair

was wondering if anyone could help me with these questions

1. if i got 1 single cichlid, whats the biggest size i could get for the 15 gallon tank capacity that would be comfortable, i have seen oscars in tanks by themselves, obviously i dont want something that big haha, any cichlids that do well on their own???

2. if i go with tang shell dwellers how many could a realistically put in the 15 gallon tank????

3. if i go a single pair of cichlids in the 15 gallon whats the biggest size cichlid i could use???

dont really need any examples of breeds and species just max sizes for each scenario  my main tank is 75 gallons so i have no idea about stocking such a small tank

any help you could give me would be greatly appreciated, i look forward to hearing whether this is stupid and pointless idea or if i can actually do something with the tank lol


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd do a group of 6 multifasciatus (shellies) or use it as a hospital or fry grow-out tank.

Be careful about getting max sizes without species recommendations. Some small fish need a lot of territory.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I would go blue rams a single would be best but you could do a pair for a while. On another note since 15g arent really a size for keeping cichlids maybe try another route like a planted tank with some tetra or fancy guppies or even betta.


----------



## timmyb22 (Jul 18, 2013)

i was only planning on putting 3 to 6 fish in the tank depending on size but maybe even 1 -2,

im really not sure on this one i might just have to get something exotic that not a cichlid, but id prefer cichlid/s


----------



## webbie (Apr 29, 2012)

Agree with DJRansome turn it into a multi set up,I've done it in a tank of the same size,worked well


----------



## Jayhawk (Sep 21, 2002)

Pair of N. brevis (or are they L. brevis now)? They'd do great in there, and you could add a few guppies for up top activity and to bring out some of the fun territorial behaviors of the brevis.

Alternately, you could do a single bolivian ram with some small tetras (neons, embers, etc.).

Eric


----------



## timmyb22 (Jul 18, 2013)

cheers guys


----------

